# All That Gleams - Audi RS5 Enhancement Detail (Raceglaze Black Label)



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi DW 

Been a while since I was last able to post but missed the forum so wanted to join in again and catch up on all the photos and documentation I have getting backed up more and more on the computer..

Picking the first folder at random is this Audi RS5 I carried out an enhancement detail on after a good client of mine had recently purchased it and wanted it to start life on the right foot..

As you can see, plenty of dealership holograms and paint defects to restore to its full beauty and finished with a layer of Raceglaze Black Label another client had lent to me to try after I used it on his own car..

Products Used:

Autosmart Smart Wheels
Autosmart Tardis
Meguiars Super Degreaser
CG Citrus Wash & Gloss
Bilt Hamber Clay Soft
Scholl S17+
Britemax Black Max
Raceglaze Black Label
Various other chemicals and potions!





















































































































































































AFTER polishing:




































































































































































































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed the pictures, let me know what you think!

Tom


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG, thats like a geezer version of the TTRS, what a car! I want one!

Lovely finish too! Superb work, thanks for sharing.

Russ.


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Lovely and great work. Those rear arches look ace


----------



## Scaff (May 17, 2011)

WOW! Great work and that is one lovely motor


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing depth, gloss and finish. Well done


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work with cracking finish .... RG BL is amazing wax mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, I think this maybe the first RS5 write up on DW?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very slick finish Tom, nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and great work loving the two tone wheels look amazing


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

what a beast of a machine ...awesome


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

appreciate all the comments guys, sounds as good, if not better, than it looks aswell!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning car nice detail deffinately on my wish list


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovely finish and stunnig car , one of those I would die to do by myself  How do you rate Black Label ?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

very very nice. yet to see one in the flesh yet

i think i need to give black label a try too


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a gorgeous car, love the interior and the exterior, first rs5 i have seen, and i love it.

Amazing detail on a amazing car, thanks for posting have a great week.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work, looks very slick


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Mint :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Tom, nice cars to work on, did my 1st one last month.

I noticed the front grill on the one you did has the gel-coat gloss black finish, it's one thing I've always disliked about the newer Audi's as it's a pain to maintain and keep looking good. Was pleasantly surprised when the one I did had a satin gunmetal finish.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great detail and such a beast of a car! Loving those black tailpipes, a little bit different!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

One word. STUNNING.

Loving the interior on it!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning work! :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car!:thumb:

These cars sound great, especially when you put them in dynamic mode.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

evotuning said:


> Lovely finish and stunnig car , one of those I would die to do by myself  How do you rate Black Label ?





Gleammachine said:


> Looks great Tom, nice cars to work on, did my 1st one last month.
> 
> I noticed the front grill on the one you did has the gel-coat gloss black finish, it's one thing I've always disliked about the newer Audi's as it's a pain to maintain and keep looking good. Was pleasantly surprised when the one I did had a satin gunmetal finish.


Did enjoy using Raceglaze Black Label, but tbh I prefer a harder wax, not sure if it was just the pot I had but despite being kept in the fridge was still very very soft, not something you can rub a foam applicator into..again, I haven't had more pots of it so not sure if it just got separated (although I did also stir it and let it set for a couple of days) or just the nature of the wax, but did leave a great finish so that's all that matters to the final product!

Rob - haven't seen one with anything other than the gloss black grill, you got away lightly with that one!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gleams said:


> Rob - haven't seen one with anything other than the gloss black grill, you got away lightly with that one!


I reckon so.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Awesome Tom 

Dene


----------

